

Netflix signs streaming traffic deal with Verizon - adamcarson
http://www.cnet.com/news/netflix-signs-streaming-traffic-deal-with-verizon/

======
greenyoda
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7663582](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7663582)

